# Charger Tip's please.



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have an dynamite vision peak charger and it only charges batterys up to 2400mah. I want to upgrade to a used/new one that is a bit more powerful but not that expensive. Any suggestions? THANKS


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a dynamite prophet charger i cant remember how much it was when i bought it i think it was like $60 can. and I have charged 3300 batteries since i got it and once i charged 3800's on it for 2 days! and it has never let me down I also got another friend hew has the same one with no problem but maybe you want to spend a little more and get something a little more fancy but thats my imput, it is a little slow but you can charge a 4 cell 3300 battery pack in about 45 mins from completely dead.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ive got a duratrax pirhina digital peak charger, its really good because you can charge up to 5000mah pack, never herd of any though... but it will charge 1 to 8 cell packs. its only 50.00 on tower, it peakes gp 3300 real nice too


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you are looking for a charger real nice i have a turbo 35 bl stelth for sale 400 shipped it runs electric motors cycles batt and charges and discharges them i now the price is high i am selling this for a friend but it is worth like 480 to 500 but it is only 2-3 weeks old you will never have to buy a charger again!!

Brandon


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

the vision peak may be able to do a much higher capacity than 2400.

Will it do nimh?
Does it have a time-out?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

its the one with the 5 bar display. no it doen not charges nihms. 2 and 4 amp....


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok, that part will not stop you then the other thing to check for is a safety timer (some use a 2 hr time-out) If it does not stop too early then there's no reason that it will not charge over 2400.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

If ya got the cash youcan't go wrong with the compitition electronics chargers. I've used novak chargers and had good luck with them I think there new on is $80.00. Tekin had some good chargers in the day. I don't know how they are now. I just had a speed ctrl fixed and there service is fantastic.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

anyone use a orion ac/dc 48?


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

oK After being an Competition Electronics Turbo 30 user for several years, I just got an Duratrax Intellipeak Ice Charger. I am somewhat confuse on settings and now going to 4 cell I am still confuse. Was wondering if there is any Ice users out there that can render a little assistance.. Would appreciate any help at this point, Thanks!!


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I think I understand all the settings, which ones would you like help with? The manual is the best help. Second to just going thru the menus.


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

guver said:


> I think I understand all the settings, which ones would you like help with? The manual is the best help. Second to just going thru the menus.


Basically run thru the initial first screen of the battery, I run both 6 cell GP 3300 and IB 3800, but will be going to 4 cell set soon, when I start outdoor racing


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

n3rd420 said:


> I have an dynamite vision peak charger and it only charges batterys up to 2400mah. I want to upgrade to a used/new one that is a bit more powerful but not that expensive. Any suggestions? THANKS


you can find yourself nice pitbull v1 or x3 for under 60 (used) , a novak millenium v1/pro for under 65/75 (used) , and even a Yokomo BCS-S, Reedy Quasar, and /or LRP (usually around 65~75).

If you want something under 120 (new), check out the Duratrax ICE.

good luck.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

settings are as follows:

type nimh, cell no. 6 or 4, capacity 3300 or 3800
current- any rate you want, maybe 3-8 amps
discharge current- any rate you want, maybe 10 amps
peak sense 3-7
discharge volt - any , maybe .9 
trickle - any of turn off
cut-off temp 25 over ambniant or 130 or higher if you can.
no of cycles - any number you want
cycle delay -any delay you want
mode - either one depending on if you start w/ charged or how you want to end up.
max capacity 100% or more depending upon how much overcharge you want to allow.
peak delay - any delay shorter than expected charge time.
top-off any rate you want or turn off.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would recommend the duratrax Ice charger it is a really nice charger. sure it is alittle more and it needs a power supply, but it can charge li-po's, NI-MH, NI-CD anything you need to charge and it goes from 1-8 amps charging power.


----------

